# woods for turning



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

*Persimmon wood any good for turning?*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Excellent wood, very hard (it is in the ebony family). It is hard when it is dry, not so bad wet. Turned wet I can only assume much movement as it dries though. I have never turned it green myself, but have milled persimmon lumber and it really likes to move.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Interesting video with persimmon.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the video...that was neat to see....father has some on his land....might just have to bring some back with me next time i go. I assume its a slow growing tree? Seems like all hard woods are


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wonderwood said:


> I assume its a slow growing tree?


Slow to moderate, a very large one is rare even though they live longer than most fruit trees (technically they are a berry tree)


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

It's pretty rare to find a persimmon large enough for lumber. But they do live a long time when left alone. The burl use to be really valuable for golf club heads, but not as valuable anymore. They do make really nice wood pieces, though.

Now I'm hungry for some persimmon pie...


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Persimmon is awesome. Its a very clear wood for the most part, although I got some froma gentleman out in Arkansas last year that has some very fine black grain to it. It is very dense too and holds up well to the tools


----------

